# FRANKENSTEIN ONE YEAR LATER



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Its been one year as of today since I have had Frankenstein. I have kept him in my 400 gall. alone for the whole year, since he kills and eats anything i put in with him. Here are some new pics I took tonight---Frankenstein is a SUPER thick fish and is close to 22 inches!! (*Absolute Freak of Nature!*)


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

That is awesome. He's probably worth his weight in gold. How old is he?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Noice!!! Thats huge!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

MONSTER!!!!

please read this
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=150963

he makes that tank look small


----------



## egr73 (Mar 20, 2007)

that is nice! what do you feed the monster?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

A-f*cking-MAZING.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Somebody export this fish back into the rivers of Brazil. Let him rule the kingdom, thats where he belongs. Amazing specimen, sucks to see him in a tank though. Yes, If anyone should have him its you, because your providing a monstrous 400 gallon and he is in PRESTIGOUS AND I MEAN AMAZING CONDITION, chimple healed and everything. But just imagine this Piraya in a river. Can somebody say 26 inches?


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Now that is one P I will never get tired of seeing...























It's time for some more feeding videos...
















That last pic is pretty funny... looks like a 14"er in a 125...









Randy
CFB


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

hats off to you sir... great set of pix...


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

That monster is enormous (frankenstein). That is a fish to be shown and proud to have....
















His chimple alone can probably feed a hungry family of 4!!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

ooh my jesus that thing is huge


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Holy Crap! That is so awesome. Looks really healthy. How old is he? Can I have him?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Somebody export this fish back into the rivers of Brazil. Let him rule the kingdom, thats where he belongs. Amazing specimen, sucks to see him in a tank though. Yes, If anyone should have him its you, because your providing a monstrous 400 gallon and he is in PRESTIGOUS AND I MEAN AMAZING CONDITION, chimple healed and everything. But just imagine this Piraya in a river. Can somebody say 26 inches?


I am doing my very best to grow this one of a kind fish in my tank. and I think he will grow even bigger...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

maybe it's the pics...but it looks like there are pinched holes way above the head...is it like that?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

It's so cool to see updates on this beast!!!

Glad to see Good Ole FRANKIE is still the KING!!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

wow, thats one amazing fish, very beautiful


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Geeeze , Alex that guy is huge.
He looks great.

For anyone who may have missed video


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what a beast!!!!!!!!! his colours have really come out since you got him from wes. much nicer looking now. great shots!!!!!!!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

HOLY COW! THAT IS THE LARGEST P I HAVE SEEN! ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Holy sh-t! It's alive, it's aliiiiiiiive. You should check out the guiness book of records for the largest captive piraya record. That video is going to give me nightmares tonght lol.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

i really think the amazon people would really luv to eat that piranha


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great Fish.. Congrads...


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

what a fu*king beast


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

That is one Huge P! Any clue how old he is? Bet he is worth a fortune!


----------



## louisvillain (Feb 3, 2007)

That is insane! ppl must sh*t themselves the first time they walk in and see that cruising the tank!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

He still look amazing from last year till now!..


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

sh*t that fish can snap your wrist in half! Looks very beautiful.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

how big was he when you got him?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ill still never forget seeing that fish in person... thing is fricken beastly... it makes a 16" rhom look like nothing... not to mention the size of the mouth on that thing!


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

speechless


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

My god...i can't believe he's still growing! I remember when he was around 19-20" You need to post pics of him more often! You're doing a great job with him. Good luck on growing him out even more...maybe we'll see him hit 24"


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

All you can say to a fish like that is WOW.

he is thick tooo... man

hats off great fish!!!!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats great to see that he is still alive...that guy is monster...put him in the amazon and the people would cook his a$$ up...lol


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

amazing fish. one of the only fish that needs a warning by the tank. imagine little children sticking their hands in the tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the updates Als-I truely love seeing this p every chance I get


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW.
Thats all I can say at the moment.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It's nice to see that he is still doing well!

It sucks that I never took the opportunity to go and see him while he was still here in Michigan.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

beautiful piraya nice job


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Somebody export this fish back into the rivers of Brazil. Let him rule the kingdom, thats where he belongs. Amazing specimen, sucks to see him in a tank though. Yes, If anyone should have him its you, because your providing a monstrous 400 gallon and he is in PRESTIGOUS AND I MEAN AMAZING CONDITION, chimple healed and everything. But just imagine this Piraya in a river. Can somebody say 26 inches?


actually sometimes the aquarium, if adequately roomy and water quality being pristine, can be considered optimum conditions for growth. i bet it is very rare for even a piraya to get that large in the wild due to predation, starvation, parasites, etc. I think like you said TFMBIGDOG, no better person than als to raise him and doing a fine job







.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

wow that is a great looking piraya... if only there where like 3 more in with him... that would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow amazing I remeber when wes had him...damm his colors are much more vibrate now very niceee.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Holy mother of lord...That is HUGE. How much does that bad boy eat?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

he owns chuck norris anyday


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks for the updates Als-I truely love seeing this p every chance I get


Anytime... thanks for asking.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

als said:


> Thanks for the updates Als-I truely love seeing this p every chance I get


Anytime... thanks for asking.
[/quote]

LOL-Always will sir-Have a nice day Als-


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Genin said:


> Somebody export this fish back into the rivers of Brazil. Let him rule the kingdom, thats where he belongs. Amazing specimen, sucks to see him in a tank though. Yes, If anyone should have him its you, because your providing a monstrous 400 gallon and he is in PRESTIGOUS AND I MEAN AMAZING CONDITION, chimple healed and everything. But just imagine this Piraya in a river. Can somebody say 26 inches?


actually sometimes the aquarium, if adequately roomy and water quality being pristine, can be considered optimum conditions for growth. i bet it is very rare for even a piraya to get that large in the wild due to predation, starvation, parasites, etc. I think like you said TFMBIGDOG, no better person than als to raise him and doing a fine job







.
[/quote]
Thanks guys, I appreciate your nice remarks. Also, I believe that with proper care and maintenance, the home aquarium is the optimum habitat to grow any fish.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

how big was he when you got him


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

pioneer1976 said:


> how big was he when you got him


He was just under 21inches!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Genin said:


> Somebody export this fish back into the rivers of Brazil. Let him rule the kingdom, thats where he belongs. Amazing specimen, sucks to see him in a tank though. Yes, If anyone should have him its you, because your providing a monstrous 400 gallon and he is in PRESTIGOUS AND I MEAN AMAZING CONDITION, chimple healed and everything. But just imagine this Piraya in a river. Can somebody say 26 inches?


actually sometimes the aquarium, if adequately roomy and water quality being pristine, can be considered optimum conditions for growth. i bet it is very rare for even a piraya to get that large in the wild due to predation, starvation, parasites, etc. I think like you said TFMBIGDOG, no better person than als to raise him and doing a fine job







.
[/quote]

I don't know about this. I asked Frank about Pirayas being the biggest out of the Pygo family since I had never seen a Pirayas over 16" and was told that Pirayas are regularly fishes at over 20"+. That the problem is, that at that size they are very hard to import and not many people would pay the prize they are worth.

Frankenstein is a freak of nature a monster but it's also very obese, time to start taking care of this beautifull fish. Let him burn some of the fat stored in its dorsum. Don't feed for at least 3 weeks man.

Hater


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Amazing!!!


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Amazing! I wouldn't have believed it unless I saw it. We have a p like that at a LFS in the D (Detroit). They call him the God Father.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Hater said:


> Somebody export this fish back into the rivers of Brazil. Let him rule the kingdom, thats where he belongs. Amazing specimen, sucks to see him in a tank though. Yes, If anyone should have him its you, because your providing a monstrous 400 gallon and he is in PRESTIGOUS AND I MEAN AMAZING CONDITION, chimple healed and everything. But just imagine this Piraya in a river. Can somebody say 26 inches?


actually sometimes the aquarium, if adequately roomy and water quality being pristine, can be considered optimum conditions for growth. i bet it is very rare for even a piraya to get that large in the wild due to predation, starvation, parasites, etc. I think like you said TFMBIGDOG, no better person than als to raise him and doing a fine job







.
[/quote]

I don't know about this. I asked Frank about Pirayas being the biggest out of the Pygo family since I had never seen a Pirayas over 16" and was told that Pirayas are regularly fishes at over 20"+. That the problem is, that at that size they are very hard to import and not many people would pay the prize they are worth.

Frankenstein is a freak of nature a monster but it's also very obese, time to start taking care of this beautifull fish. Let him burn some of the fat stored in its dorsum. Don't feed for at least 3 weeks man.
Hater
[/quote]


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

awesome fish man as everyone is saying- no doubt.... but i couldnt help but look back at the pics after reading haters post and franky does appear to be overweight.... what is his feeding schedule like as you are pushing him to hit the 24" mark?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> awesome fish man as everyone is saying- no doubt.... but i couldnt help but look back at the pics after reading haters post and franky does appear to be overweight.... what is his feeding schedule like as you are pushing him to hit the 24" mark?


Frank is fed twice a week, I do not over feed any of my fish. He is a HUGE piranha that could eat more.. And I am not pushing him to hit any certain size. He is still growing which is amazing..
Thankyou


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

So al does it have pinched holes way above the head...or is it just the pics..??


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

This fish is AMAZING !

Keep it up !


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

i dont think its overfed, i recently saw a few at 14ins, they looked huge enough to me, and they definately werent being overfed, its the way piraya are built, its v.easy for certain fellows to make uneducated remarks over the internet with all their months of experience of keeping piranha, beautiful beast btw


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome! My mate has a solo Piraya at around 12" thats he wants to grow out. It comes to the top of the tank each time he goes into the room for food!
Good job with it ALs


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am sorry guys I have to disagree, I do NOT see signs of obesity. No piranha in the home aquarium is going to be as trim as a wild caught specimine because they aren't swimming in a huge river having to hunt food to live. His dorsum area is smooth and does not appear to exceed the width of the gill plate area in the pictures so once again, I have to disagree and feel that what you are seeing is a large, thick, matured piranha.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Genin said:


> I am sorry guys I have to disagree, I do NOT see signs of obesity. No piranha in the home aquarium is going to be as trim as a wild caught specimine because they aren't swimming in a huge river having to hunt food to live. His dorsum area is smooth and does not appear to exceed the width of the gill plate area in the pictures so once again, I have to disagree and feel that what you are seeing is a large, thick, matured piranha.


here here, and to anyone who hasnt seen large piraya , their heads are v.thick and domed


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't know why, but when I look at him, I just think of a bulldog. Probably because he's so huge and his face is kinda pushed in like large pirayas get.








~Taylor~


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

locust said:


> i dont think its overfed, i recently saw a few at 14ins, they looked huge enough to me, and they definately werent being overfed, its the way piraya are built, its v.easy for certain fellows to make uneducated remarks over the internet with all their months of experience of keeping piranha, beautiful beast btw


Uneducated guess? What makes your guess more educated then mines? Are you a scientist, did you work with Frank or something? Explain to me, exactly what makes your guess more educated then mines pls?

All their months of experience? lol. I have been keeping Piranhas for more then 5 years now. I live less then a mile away from Shark Aquarium and as soon as I saw one, I was hooked. As a matter of fact, I had Piranhas when I was in high school and I graduated in 1995. Don't make dumb assesments without knowing the facts. It's easy to assume you have more experience on Piranhas because you found the forum before me. Being in the forum before me doesn't make you a more experience Piranha hobbyst my friend.

That Pirayas is obese whether you want to hear it or not. Look at the video posted and you will see what I'm talking about. I know it's only fed twice a week but a Piraya at that size should only be fed once a week or maybe once every two weeks to allow some of the fat stored in its dorsum to burn.

My biggest pygo is over 9" and I've already cut back on their feeding. They are getting fed only once a week and if I don't see their dorsum get smaller, I will reduce their feeding to once every two weeks.



> I am sorry guys I have to disagree, I do NOT see signs of obesity. No piranha in the home aquarium is going to be as trim as a wild caught specimine because they aren't swimming in a huge river having to hunt food to live. His dorsum area is smooth and does not appear to exceed the width of the gill plate area in the pictures so once again, I have to disagree and feel that what you are seeing is a large, thick, matured piranha.


I'm sorry genin but I disagree with you. Look at Frank Piranhas and Hannibals Piranhas and you will see that they are as fit as wild cought Piranhas. Do your research before you speak. I'm currently working on the same thing, trying to get my Pygos to burn some of the fat in their dorsum.

It's because they are not swiming all day in a river or against the river that we should cut down the amount of times we feed them. How much energy does a huge Piraya like that burn in an aquarium tank. This is why I beleive that even feeding the fish 2 times a week could be to much.

I'm not trying to bash you al. You have done a great job with your Piraya and I give anything to have a monster like that. But take into consideration what I posted on this thread and then come to your own conclusion.

Maybe Frank can offer some advice, I could be absolutly incorrect in my assesment but I beleive that he is the only one in this forum that could correct me.

Un-educated guess, why don't you just call me a dummy locust.

Hater

And by the way, I have seen Pirayas at Shark Aquarium at over 16" and they looked nothing like als. I beleive Frankenstein was purchased from Shark Aquarium by Wes but I could be wrong. Al can you give us some info?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Hater said:


> i dont think its overfed, i recently saw a few at 14ins, they looked huge enough to me, and they definately werent being overfed, its the way piraya are built, its v.easy for certain fellows to make uneducated remarks over the internet with all their months of experience of keeping piranha, beautiful beast btw


Uneducated guess? What makes your guess more educated then mines? Are you a scientist, did you work with Frank or something? Explain to me, exactly what makes your guess more educated then mines pls?

All their months of experience? lol. I have been keeping Piranhas for more then 5 years now. I live less then a mile away from Shark Aquarium and as soon as I saw one, I was hooked. As a matter of fact, I had Piranhas when I was in high school and I graduated in 1995. Don't make dumb assesments without knowing the facts. It's easy to assume you have more experience on Piranhas because you found the forum before me. Being in the forum before me doesn't make you a more experience Piranha hobbyst my friend.

That Pirayas is obese whether you want to hear it or not. Look at the video posted and you will see what I'm talking about. I know it's only fed twice a week but a Piraya at that size should only be fed once a week or maybe once every two weeks to allow some of the fat stored in its dorsum to burn.

My biggest pygo is over 9" and I've already cut back on their feeding. They are getting fed only once a week and if I don't see their dorsum get smaller, I will reduce their feeding to once every two weeks.



> I am sorry guys I have to disagree, I do NOT see signs of obesity. No piranha in the home aquarium is going to be as trim as a wild caught specimine because they aren't swimming in a huge river having to hunt food to live. His dorsum area is smooth and does not appear to exceed the width of the gill plate area in the pictures so once again, I have to disagree and feel that what you are seeing is a large, thick, matured piranha.


I'm sorry genin but I disagree with you. Look at Frank Piranhas and Hannibals Piranhas and you will see that they are as fit as wild cought Piranhas. Do your research before you speak. I'm currently working on the same thing, trying to get my Pygos to burn some of the fat in their dorsum.

It's because they are not swiming all day in a river or against the river that we should cut down the amount of times we feed them. How much energy does a huge Piraya like that burn in an aquarium tank. This is why I beleive that even feeding the fish 2 times a week could be to much.

I'm not trying to bash you al. You have done a great job with your Piraya and I give anything to have a monster like that. But take into consideration what I posted on this thread and then come to your own conclusion.

Maybe Frank can offer some advice, I could be absolutly incorrect in my assesment but I beleive that he is the only one in this forum that could correct me.

Un-educated guess, why don't you just call me a dummy locust.

Hater

And by the way, I have seen Pirayas at Shark Aquarium at over 16" and they looked nothing like als. I beleive Frankenstein was purchased from Shark Aquarium by Wes but I could be wrong. Al can you give us some info?
[/quote]

hater could you show me a picture of another 21+ inch pygo that's been kept in a home aquarium for over a year, hopefully one that you don't think is obese.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

OK people...enough. If you insist on educating people Hater..Please start a thread explaining how to feed these fish..but do it in the proper forum.

And fyi...als has more experience with these fish then 99.99% of the members on this forum...so show a little respect.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 04:43 PM
> OK people...enough. If you insist on educating people Hater..Please start a thread explaining how to feed these fish..but do it in the proper forum.
> 
> And fyi...als has more experience with these fish then 99.99% of the members on this forum...so show a little respect.


With all do respect to everyone here, including ALS, the fish is overweight. Will it die? Probably not, but it wouldn't hurt to decrease the mass of dorsum fat. The dorsum on full adults are tapered to the body, not over extended past the gill. Those are trade marks of a wild caught fish. Aquarium raised fish alway in most cases, tend to exhibit fat pushing out the dorsum sides (see photo).

And GG is right, this is likely not the proper forum to bring this up (or me).









PS: Nice piraya. I sent a copy of the photo to Fink.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> hater could you show me a picture of another 21+ inch pygo that's been kept in a home aquarium for over a year, hopefully one that you don't think is obese.


This is precisely why I asked for Franks opinion, since he has seen more then any of us, I repeat, any of us. I learned in this forum that a fish with on oversize dorsum(like the piraya we are seing here) is obesse.



> OK people...enough. If you insist on educating people Hater..Please start a thread explaining how to feed these fish..but do it in the proper forum.


First of Mr Gross, I'm not trying to educate anyone on anything. I'm simply stating my opnion and backing my opinion up with some details. How is this educating anyone?

Second, why should I start another thread when I'm talking about this particular Piraya? I beleive since we are viewing a thread on this Piraya, I'm on the proper forum and I'm entitle to my opinion(even if it's not a popular one).



> And fyi...als has more experience with these fish then 99.99% of the members on this forum...so show a little respect.


I think you need to reread my thread Mr. Gross. Never in my thread did I question Als experience and never did I show any sort of disrespect. If I can read correctly, I gave him props for a job well done.

My comment about experience was gear more towards Locust and Genin not Al. So stop protecting him like if he was a little girl or something, I'm sure Al can read and I'm sure he understood my thread.



> With all do respect to everyone here, including ALS, the fish is overweight.


Thank you Frank. This is especifically why I asked for your opinion Frank, because you are the only person I can think off that has seen many Pirayas this size in the wild.



> And GG is right, this is likely not the proper forum to bring this up (or me).


I understand Frank but I couldn't bring this thread to your forum so I was just hoping you would see it here.

I will repeat myself for those of you who are slow or have problems reading. I'm not questoning Als experience with Piranhas and he has done a great job with his huge Piraya. I just simply though that the fish could use a little fat burning. That is all.

Thank you,
Hater


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Dude...He is frigging amazing....I love it...

R.T.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

he does look a little chunky, maybe get that badboy a powerhead...if u can find one strong enough, lol.

awesome specimen! no wonder anything u put with him gets killed...what are you going to put w/ him of comparable size? lol only thing i have seen similiar that size is a 20"+ pacu, and we know what would happen...

keep up the good work! he's truly a sight to behold.

pt


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> he does look a little chunky, maybe get that badboy a powerhead


Primetime, I beleive Al already has a powerhead in the tank. If you look in the video you can see some sort of current in the tank..

Hater


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

that thing could eat a dog. any dog.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Hater said:


> > he does look a little chunky, maybe get that badboy a powerhead
> 
> 
> Primetime, I beleive Al already has a powerhead in the tank. If you look in the video you can see some sort of current in the tank..
> ...


ah, my bad. i said it just because of the round belly at the bottom. it's not too bad though, i've seen a hell of alot worse on here and i defer to frank as to it's longterm health.

pt


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

thats nuts. Awesome to see a monster that has kept its piranha shape. Not just an obese fatso.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow i just love that fish. man would i like to see such a beast in real life.

thnx for sharing those pix with us!


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

i LOVE that fish!!! make me think 1 Pygo , instead of a shoal is better than ok.







he's AWESOME!!!!







keep us updated.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hater said:


> > hater could you show me a picture of another 21+ inch pygo that's been kept in a home aquarium for over a year, hopefully one that you don't think is obese.
> 
> 
> This is precisely why I asked for Franks opinion, since he has seen more then any of us, I repeat, any of us. I learned in this forum that a fish with on oversize dorsum(like the piraya we are seing here) is obesse.
> ...










well put...I love that Piraya .....that thing is a beast....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> als has more experience with these fish then 99.99% of the members on this forum...


I think GG just _dumbed _everybody down.







I'd personally like to see this fish against a ruler, but doubt that will happen. But it is big.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> > als has more experience with these fish then 99.99% of the members on this forum...
> 
> 
> I think GG just _dumbed _everybody down.
> ...


I dont know anyone else on this board that has grow piraya to 16". Not purchased them..but grown them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I dont know anyone else on this board that has grow piraya to 16". Not purchased them..but grown them.


als stated himself he bought it at 21 inches (read this thread). I wouldn't say he grew it out himself. But that's not the issue here. I was keeping P. piraya since 1973, before losing mine just shy of 16 inches TL, in 1976. If I still have the photo I'll try and load it up. Its on polaroid flim.



> Please dont insult my intelligence Hater...I dont think I talked down to you in this thread.....and Im sure als appreciates someone with your experience instrucing him on how to care for his fish


Relax, he's not insulting your intelligence. He's just concerned over the fishes fat storage. Its not a big issue (excuse the pun), but it is oversized (overweight) and any experienced person that has seen these fish wild will agree. I stated it was atypical for the dorsum to be overtended in the aquarium.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > I dont know anyone else on this board that has grow piraya to 16". Not purchased them..but grown them.
> 
> 
> als stated himself he bought it at 21 inches (read this thread). I wouldn't say he grew it out himself. But that's not the issue here. I was keeping P. piraya since 1973, before losing mine just shy of 16 inches TL, in 1976. If I still have the photo I'll try and load it up. Its on polaroid flim.


Im not talking about this fish Frank. Als bought 8" piraya from george and grew them to 16" TL (or at least the one he posted pictures of with a ruler)....if I remember the thread correctly. I am yet to see anyone do this on this forum. So I think growing a fish to that size over a period of years would give you some hands experience with the fish....so yes...I believe he has more experience with this species then almost anyone on this forum. I said 99.99%....not 100%.









I was off a little...they were 6" when he got them.


> Hi Stick, sorry about that orb thing.. I have had these fish for many years, the oldest is my Piraya and Ternetzi which are about 13 years old. They were about 6 inches when I purchased them.. my Huge Caribe was about 11 inches at first , I have had him for about 5 years now.. They are housed in a 400 gallon tank..


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> > I dont know anyone else on this board that has grow piraya to 16". Not purchased them..but grown them.
> 
> 
> als stated himself he bought it at 21 inches (read this thread). I wouldn't say he grew it out himself. But that's not the issue here. I was keeping P. piraya since 1973, before losing mine just shy of 16 inches TL, in 1976. If I still have the photo I'll try and load it up. Its on polaroid flim.


Im not talking about this fish Frank. Als bought 8" piraya from george and grew them to 16" TL (or at least the one he posted pictures of with a ruler)....if I remember the thread correctly. I am yet to see anyone do this on this forum. So I think growing a fish to that size over a period of years would give you some hands experience with the fish....so yes...I believe he has more experience with this species then almost anyone on this forum. I said 99.99%....not 100%.








[/quote]

I was leaning on buying hes 16" piraya too except i didnt have much space at that time. ALs did a great job raising he's piranhas especially this one this is definitely a jaw dropping fish. FLAWLESS


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Im not talking about this fish Frank. Als bought 8" piraya from george and grew them to 16" TL (or at least the one he posted pictures of with a ruler)....if I remember the thread correctly. I am yet to see anyone do this on this forum. So I think growing a fish to that size over a period of years would give you some hands experience with the fish....so yes...I believe he has more experience with this species then almost anyone on this forum.* I said 99.99%....not 100%*.


Dancing are we?









Seriously, back in my day of keeping them, they were not imported like they are today. It was rare finding fish over a foot long in captivity except in large public aquariums. The one I kept was close to 10 inches and the only thing that convinced me it was piraya was the rayed adipose. Keep in mind, this was before much info on piranhas was published for hobbyists. Major imports of P. piraya didn't begin until mid 90's. Wayne Mah, Serrasalmus (Josh) and a host of others were spending large sums of money to bring the big boys in via Oliver Lucanus. I'm talking fish over 16 inches. Ron Nielsen tried bring big fish in and even he admitted to the difficulty in bringing the large ones in because of high mortality and fear of collectors of handling them. I'm sure George might say the same thing. They lose big money if a large piranha (over 16in TL) dies in transit to the U.S.A or elsewhere.

SIZE:

But there was always an inherently big problem with the sizes (as Wayne will admit to), they were overstated. As a common sense thing, I don't take posted fish sizes as gossple. I have to see it against a ruler.

Having said all that, yes, its a big achievement growing an 8 inch piraya to 16 inches. I don't doubt in the least that als takes good care of his fish. And I really don't know what the big issue is here. All that was said was the fish needed to burn off some fat (Hater). And that is true.

I have a photo sent to me by Josh a few years ago of a very large ternetzi. Note the dorsum. This is one example of many that I have seen both living and non-living. Note the tapered look of the dorsum. Its not past the gills as in the als fish. I have head on views of this fish that further illustrates what I'm stating.

Lastly, all I am saying (and Hater), look out for the fish so that it stays healthy. Other than that, its an impressive fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Frankenstein is a freak of nature a monster but it's also very obese, *time to start taking care of this beautifull fish*. Let him burn some of the fat stored in its dorsum. Don't feed for at least 3 weeks man.





> That Pirayas is obese whether you want to hear it or not. Look at the video posted and you will see what I'm talking about. I know it's only fed twice a week *but a Piraya at that size should only be fed once a week or maybe once every two weeks *to allow some of the fat stored in its dorsum to burn.


Another statement that comes comes from experience I am sure.

When you wrote your post Frank..it was informative..that is not what was done my hater imo. And I think he needs to remember that there are people with a little more then 5 years under their belt on this forum...and the occasional viewing of a 16" piraya at a lfs.......he might want to take that into consideration when posting.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> Please dont insult my intelligence Hater


Josh you are taking my comments on thsi thread to personal. I would never question your intelligence my friend.

I just added that to my thread so that no other members would attack me for my opinion.



> ...I dont think I talked down to you in this thread.....


I don't beleive I said you did Josh, again you are taking the thread to personal.



> and Im sure als appreciates someone with your experience instrucing him on how to care for his fish.


First off, when I posted my opinion I didn't know anything about Als experience with this fishes. Second, whether he has been raisng Piranhas since he was born, the fish portraid in that picture is obesse.

And last but not least, how do measure who has more exeprience or who is more knowledgeable in Piranhas? I't is obvious to me( by the way you are responding) that you somehow know Al personally but you don't know me. You see Gross, having Piranhas longer then another person doesn't necesarly make you the more experience hobbyist, it's what you learn that does.

I've already learned, that a fish over 10" should not be fed more then once a week. Al has yet to capture this. Now on the other hand, Al might know plenty of things I don't know so it even out. So explain to me Josh, how Al is more experience then me.



> Lastly, all I am saying (and Hater), look out for the fish so that it stays healthy. Other than that, its an impressive fish


.

Frank, I think if I've said it that way, we would have never had this long thread.

Hater


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

So he wrote some things poorly, we all do that. I've been guilty of the same thing more than I can count. I can somewhat see what you are infering about what Hater stated. Perhaps I'm just looking at the fishes health MORE than a poorly written sentence. I dont know. We all read into things on a text window as opposed to verbal.

But it doesn't remove the the observation of the fish itself. I suggest to als that he consider letting the fish burn up that fat. That is a health issue we all who keep piranhas should be aware of perhaps should think more about than just a fishes size.

Nothing more for me to say on this subject.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> And last but not least, how do measure who has more exeprience or who is more knowledgeable in Piranhas? I't is obvious to me( by the way you are responding) that you somehow know Al personally but you don't know me. You see Gross, having Piranhas longer then another person doesn't necesarly make you the more experience hobbyist, it's what you learn that does.


I dont know als personally...I know some of what he has accomplished in this hobby...and read many posts about his fish and how he cares for them. He is one of the people that started keeping these fish 20 years ago..and he has some accomplishments in this hobby that I doubt will ever be matched. No one keeps a fish longer then a year...let alone 13+ years to really be able to watch the fish mature. That is where experience comes from. You can read all the books you want...but that will never match actually raising these fish...imo. Knowledge comes from many sources...but experience only comes from one.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> And last but not least, how do measure who has more exeprience or who is more knowledgeable in Piranhas? I't is obvious to me( by the way you are responding) that you somehow know Al personally but you don't know me. You see Gross, having Piranhas longer then another person doesn't necesarly make you the more experience hobbyist, it's what you learn that does.


I dont know als personally...I know some of what he has accomplished in this hobby...and read many posts about his fish and how he cares for them. He is one of the people that started keeping these fish 20 years ago..and he has some accomplishments in this hobby that I doubt will ever be matched. No one keeps a fish longer then a year...let alone 13+ years to really be able to watch the fish mature. That is where experience comes from. You can read all the books you want...but that will never match actually raising these fish...imo. Knowledge comes from many sources...but experience only comes from one.
[/quote]

I still don't understand where exactly am I questioning Als experience. You are aware of Als experience, are you aware of mines? Do you know how many years I had Piranhas for, how long I kept them?

So keeping a fish 13 years without learning, reading about the fish, consulting experts and joining forums to learn more about the fish. Makes you the up most authority in the fish. Jeff please.

I've never raised an 8" fish to 16" because all the Piranhas I've had I've raised from 1" and under.

You know what man, this is pointless. I don't understand why I have to defend myself from you. Al already read my responses and had nothing to say.

I'm wrong Jeff, you and Al are the greatest Piranha keepers ever.

Hater


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> I still don't understand where exactly am I questioning Als experience. You are aware of Als experience, are you aware of mines? Do you know how many years I had Piranhas for, how long I kept them?


You posted that you have been keeping these fish for 5 years. I would say that is a pretty good indicator or you experience with these fish. Im not commenting on you knowledge of these fish..just your experience.


> So explain to me Josh, how Al is more experience then me.


He has 20+ years experience...how else do I need to say it?


> So keeping a fish 13 years without learning, reading about the fish, consulting experts and joining forums to learn more about the fish. Makes you the up most authority in the fish. Jeff please.


Who said he hasnt read anything, consulting anyone, joined forums...you are making assumptions that are redicilious....for example...he has been a member here since 2003....where as you just joined last year. Just because he has half the posts you do..doesnt mean he cant read.


> I'm wrong Jeff, you and Al are the greatest Piranha keepers ever.


I wouldnt compare my experience to als..that is a joke..and that is why I wouldnt want to instruct him on a feeding schedule for a piraya that size...I have never kept one.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i think this piraya needs to step in and be the refree here


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 12:19 PM
> i think this piraya needs to step in and be the refree here


If the fish is smart, it'll buy a ticket back to rio Sao Francisco.







Nutty hobbyists.


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

Is that a fish!?!? I thought it was a grizzlybear lol!


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

I think I'm in love - how much ya think it weighs? prob at least 10 pounds?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 12:19 PM
> > i think this piraya needs to step in and be the refree here
> 
> 
> ...


after reading this thread i can say it is no longer a hobby, lol. j/k

so he thinks it's fat, he's entitled to his opinion on aesthetics of the fish. move on, it's up to the p keeper what he does.

w/that being said, he needs to start "counting points" as to what he feeds em









pt


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Everybody can have an opinion of what a 21" piranha should look like but until the pictures come in , this is what they look like.
Talk your opinions and view but until you have some pictures , put it away. 
Frank that picture you posted with Josh holding the piraya is sizable but not within even 6 inches of this fish.
I'm not going to go on about als fishkeeping abilities other than he's the only one that has grown pygos to these sizes and is the ONLY guy on this board who has a 21" fish that is STILL growing.
I'll just end this with something that Wayne Mah wrote that still stands today.
.


Gigante Pirana said:


> Alex is still the only one I know of who has put in the time and dedication to grow pirayas from 6 and 7 inches to well over 15 inches. He has done this twice already! I haven't heard of anyone else who has done this though maybe in the future we will find someone else!


maybe


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Very nice pygo! One large specimen I would love to keep in my collection. I keep a 360 gal with several larger pygos but none over 13". To grow a pygo out to 16" is quite an accomplishment. Takes time and proper care. Glad to see FRANKENSTEIN doing well.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Winkyee Posted Today, 05:00 PM
> Everybody can have an opinion of what a 21" piranha should look like but until the pictures come in , this is what they look like.
> Talk your opinions and view but until you have some pictures , put it away.
> *Frank that picture you posted with Josh holding the piraya is sizable but not within even 6 inches of this fish.
> ...


Well, first that is not a piraya, but a P. nattereri, look at the photo with the caption on it. Teleostei have no maximum size, only what is recorded. So nothing new there either in what you are stating.

Wayne writes a lot of things, but I'll leave it there.
Attached is Fink's 20 inch Piraya. The topic that has garnered so much attention IS THE FISH DORSUM AREA FAT? The question has been answered by added photos by me. Is als doing a bad job? The answer no. So continuation of this over nothing fully illustrates why threads and topics like this get out of hand when the gallery joins in.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> You posted that you have been keeping these fish for 5 years. I would say that is a pretty good indicator or you experience with these fish. Im not commenting on you knowledge of these fish..just your experience.


I've been keeping Piranhas steadily the past 5 years. But if you read my thread carefully, you will see that I've had Piranhas since I was in high school. Keep in mind, that was in 1995. That puts me at a little over 10-12 years in this is what you consider experience.

Again, I've never claimed I had more experience then Al. You did.



> He has 20+ years experience...how else do I need to say it?


Now how exatcly do you know this Jeff? Have you known Al for the past 20+ years? I'm not 'questoning wether or not Al has the experience, I'm questoning how do you know it's more then 20 years.

I could easily say that I've had Piranhas since I was born and you would have no way of proving it or disproving it.

Again, I've never questioned Als experience.



> Who said he hasnt read anything, consulting anyone, joined forums...you are making assumptions that are redicilious....for example...he has been a member here since 2003....where as you just joined last year. Just because he has half the posts you do..doesnt mean he cant read.


You are making assumptions about me and my experience. You have not based any of your arguements on facts. As a matter of fact, you are making assumptions about my thread. You are twisting the words around to create some sort of debate.



> I wouldnt compare my experience to als..that is a joke..and that is why I wouldnt want to instruct him on a feeding schedule for a piraya that size...I have never kept one.


I don't give a rats a** what you compare yourself too. I don't care if Al has 200 years of experience, he has an obese Piraya. I stated my opion and asked the most experience person in the forum to give his, and this person(Frank) agreed with me.

I'm not instructing him on feeding his Piraya, I've said he should cut back his feeding from 2 times a week to maybe once a week or once every other week. That is a suggestion, not intructions.

In the end is his Piraya and since he is the only person we know who has a Piranha that size(even though it was bought that big not raised) we should all bow down.

Hater


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Great accomplishment in and of itself. largest p i've seen @ it's verified measurement.

i guess the only way to outdo him is to find myself a nice 25"+ manueli







i swear there is a pic of a manueli, that appears to be close to what i just stated, if not more, somewhere on the web, and i can't find it!







obviously wild caught.

anyone have the link? i know someone, somewhere must have also seen it, if not a ton of people here...i'm not as active as alot of u guys here are.

pt


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think the problem is too many people are not reading the entire thread and jumping on it. Here are the 2 screen shots where the confusion began. For those of you that can't read, I circled it.

This was not about growing out a 16inch piraya. This was about a 21 inch piraya that als says he's been growing out. TWO DIFFERENT FISH!

The remark that started all of this was Hater saying the fish needed to get rid of the dorsum fat. Poorly expressed in how he wrote it, but that was the entire start of this FLAME.

I was going to stay out of this, but since my name keeps coming up and people are just not reading the thread........here it is:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> I've been keeping Piranhas steadily the past 5 years. But if you read my thread carefully, you will see that I've had Piranhas since I was in high school. Keep in mind, that was in 1995. That puts me at a little over 10-12 years in this is what you consider experience.


Ok..but remember..that doesnt matter according to you. As long as someone reads about the fish...keeping them has nothing to do with it.


> Now how exatcly do you know this Jeff? Have you known Al for the past 20+ years? I'm not 'questoning wether or not Al has the experience, I'm questoning how do you know it's more then 20 years.


Because I have been reading his posts for a long time..and he stated it in a post. Because I enjoy reading about the people that basically paved the way for me to be able to get these fish. Because without people like Alex and Wayne...fish like these might not be in the hobby in the numbers they are now.


> You are making assumptions about me and my experience. You have not based any of your arguements on facts. As a matter of fact, you are making assumptions about my thread. You are twisting the words around to create some sort of debate.


I have not questioned your experience at all....I have questioned your behavior in this thread.


> I don't give a rats a** what you compare yourself too. I don't care if Al has 200 years of experience, he has an obese Piraya. I stated my opion and asked the most experience person in the forum to give his, and this person(Frank) agreed with me.


Um...ok.


> I'm not instructing him on feeding his Piraya, I've said he should cut back his feeding from 2 times a week to maybe once a week or once every other week. That is a suggestion, not intructions.


And I could suggest Payton Manning change his throwing style..but when I have never been a quarterback in the nfl...and I cant do what he does...how serious do you thing that suggestion would be taken?


> In the end is his Piraya and since he is the only person we know who has a Piranha that size(even though it was bought that big not raised) we should all bow down.


No...there were a lot of people in the past that felt that way...fortunately most of them are gone. I dont feel that way at all. Anyone can buy a fish.

Frank...my post was in reference to my statement that als has more experience most on this forum with piraya....and to support that statement...I stated that he has grown these fish to a size that no one on this forum ever has. I think that speaks pretty well for his fishkeeping abilities.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Frank...my post was in reference to my statement that als has more experience most on this forum with piraya....and to support that statement...I stated that he has grown these fish to a size that no one on this forum ever has. I think that speaks pretty well for his fishkeeping abilities.


I know what you wrote, its the other readers/responders that are clueless that these are 2 different issues. I don't question anybody's ability on raising fish, whether from egg to adult or 8 inches to 16 inches TL. Only if there is no ruler to mark it. That has nothing to do with how a person raises or cares for a fish. I have a photo of a dead fish sent to me by a hobbyist who has a huge reputation built around big piranhas. He posted his live fish photo several times and said that the beast was 17 inches TL. Well his fish died and I measured it. I was just 11 inches TL. So what happened to the other 6 inches???

Anyway, I've seen few large piranhas in the aquarium that come close to stated sizes. But that's ok. I care (as I said) more about the fishes health. The rest of this thread is sad. If I was als, I wouldn't come back. Too much is being made of nothing.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Its not a matter of what people are saying about Al's fish as it is to learn from what some of the experienced people are trying to convey.

1. Al has kept fish for quite sometime, growing two separate pirayas at various sizes, for me the most impressive being the one piraya grow out to 16". Quite an accomplishment indeed!

2. Frankenstein is an amazing fish, one that is enviable to all pygo collectors myself included

3. Al may not want to hear this but his piraya does appear to be obese. Wether caused by feeding or internal growth irregularities he should monitor this closely. Needless to say FRANKENSTIEN is truely a one of a kind piraya!


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

how the hell do you keep that tank clean


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> I have questioned your behavior in this thread.


Explain to me exactly what behavior I potraid on this thread? Never did I once insult Al, you or anyone for that matter. Never did I question Als ability to raise a Piranha or anyone for that matter.

I gave my opinion(which was correct by the way) and gave some advice. I mean, I feel like I'm talking to my 4 year old niece. No matter how I word my thread, what I put in my thread, Jeff finds something wrong with them. In all honesty Jeff, you have to be pulling my string cause I really don't understand where your attacks are coming from.

The fish is obese Jeff wether you chose to accept it or not.



> Because I have been reading his posts for a long time..and *he stated it in a post*.


This is exactly what I was reffering to, you have no way of proving if what Als said is true or not. You're just simply taking his word.

Well Jeff, I'm posting that I've had Piranhas since I was 2 years old. So now I have 27 years of experience. What are you going to say now?



> And I could suggest Payton Manning change his throwing style..but when I have never been a quarterback in the nfl...and I cant do what he does...how serious do you thing that suggestion would be taken?


Peyton Manning is a proven superbowl winning quaterback for the Indianapolis Colts. It is easy to prove who he is, look at his credentials.

You have yet to prove or show any evidence(besides that Al told you) that Al is who you say he is. So why is it that suggesting something to Al is somehow an insult to him? I can see if it was Frank but Al?



> Frank...my post was in reference to my statement that als has more experience most on this forum with piraya....and to support that statement...I stated that he has grown these fish to a size that no one on this forum ever has. I think that speaks pretty well for his fishkeeping abilities.


You have yet to prove that Al has this experience but this is not about that. This is about a Piraya that is obese, stay on topic and respond to that.



> I know what you wrote, its the other readers/responders that are clueless that these are 2 different issues. I don't question anybody's ability on raising fish, whether from egg to adult or 8 inches to 16 inches TL. Only if there is no ruler to mark it. That has nothing to do with how a person raises or cares for a fish. I have a photo of a dead fish sent to me by a hobbyist who has a huge reputation built around big piranhas. He posted his live fish photo several times and said that the beast was 17 inches TL. Well his fish died and I measured it. I was just 11 inches TL. So what happened to the other 6 inches???


This is exactly what I'm saying Frank. Anyone can say anything to anyone but how do you prove it. How do we know he really raised a Piraya from 8" to 16". How do we know he has been keeping Piranhas for 20 years+? How do we even know that this particular Piraya grew 1"? How Jeff? How?

Hater


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

so who's going to get the last word in on this discussion before its closed, since that's the game we're playing...

whether your right or wrong hater you still haven't shown me another 20+ inch pygo that's been kept in the home aquarium for more than a year that's not obese in your opinion, so I have nothing to compare Al's pygo to other 20+ inch pygo's that have been kept in captivity.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 06 C6 LS2 Posted Yesterday, 11:17 PM
> 
> so who's going to get the last word in on this discussion before its closed, since that's the game we're playing...
> 
> whether your right or wrong hater you still haven't shown me another 20+ inch pygo that's been kept in the home aquarium for more than a year that's not obese in your opinion, *so I have nothing to compare Al's pygo to other 20+ inch pygo's that have been kept in captivity. *


Just because you don't see one at PFURY doesn't mean that someone that isn't a PFURY member or an online computer geek doesn't have one in his home aquarium. Assumption is the mother of f**k ups, didn't anyone ever teach you that? As I've said many a time, just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it ain't out there. Unless its BIG FOOT.









Be happy that als has posted a big piraya. Be happy that it is still in somewhat good health. If I reflect back to this thread als has made no comments on the pinholes that RB32 asked him about seen on the photos, several pages back. I didn't bother to look nor am I interested in that. But again, that is something that is not being answered anymore than the obesity.

For not seeing a 20 in. P. piraya. I posted what the wild look like. Nobody has commented on that when compared to a tank raised. Why? Because of the obvious.

Anyway, this thread should be closed because its become a redundant thing and unless you are actually learning something, then this topic is uselss to those that can't see.









Hater, my advice is let it go.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > 06 C6 LS2 Posted Yesterday, 11:17 PM
> >
> > so who's going to get the last word in on this discussion before its closed, since that's the game we're playing...
> >
> ...


show me a photo frank... since you typed more than me, I have the gut feeling that your the computer geek not me. I was just asking for a simple photo to compare Al's pygo to another similar sized pygo that's been kept in the home aquarium so I could make my own dision

so where is the photo frank\hater.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> show me a photo frank... since you typed more than me, I have the gut feeling that your the computer geek not me. I was just asking for a simple photo to compare Al's pygo to another similar sized pygo that's been kept in the home aquarium so I could make my own dision
> 
> so where is the photo frank\hater.


Thanks for making my point. This was not about the fish size. I already posted a wild caught photo of 20 in piraya. Go back and read what I said then and what I said now.

And by the way, what is "dision" its spelled decision. Night.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > show me a photo frank... since you typed more than me, I have the gut feeling that your the computer geek not me. I was just asking for a simple photo to compare Al's pygo to another similar sized pygo that's been kept in the home aquarium so I could make my own dision
> >
> > so where is the photo frank\hater.
> 
> ...


sorry MOM I misspelled a word. so you and hater don't have another pic for me to compere Frankenstein too

way too act like a mature adult Frank or should I say Franklin


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

You are all squabbling in here like a bunch of mother hens...

Shame on you all.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but this has gotten way out of control.

Now, if you "ladies" want to continue your bickering, I suggest you do it elsewhere and allow ALS to have his moment in the spotlight. I mean, after all, this is HIS thread.

Randy
CFB


----------



## louisvillain (Feb 3, 2007)

Once again als, props on the beast, thats a dmn tank buster! Too bad the thread descended into an episode of "Attack of the bitch slaps."


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

that is one awesome healthy chubby piraya!

in the wild...would a piranha eat its heart out and be a fatso if it can? would it be the same in an aquarium? who knows...only god knows remember? lolz...







close this!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Creatures From Below Posted Today, 03:36 AM
> You are all squabbling in here like a bunch of mother hens...
> 
> Shame on you all.
> ...


Thank you very much. Evidently you don't know what this was all about either.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> This is exactly what I'm saying Frank. Anyone can say anything to anyone but how do you prove it. How do we know he really raised a Piraya from 8" to 16". How do we know he has been keeping Piranhas for 20 years+? How do we even know that this particular Piraya grew 1"? How Jeff? How?
> 
> Hater


He proved that he grew out the fish because he posted pictures of one of the fish with a ruler and Wayne Mah backed up his story. Learn your history about the people that paved the way for hobbyists like you to get these fish....and maybe...just maybe...you will actually understand why you have acted inappropriate in this thread.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> He proved that he grew out the fish because he posted pictures of one of the fish with a ruler and Wayne Mah backed up his story. Learn your history about the people that paved the way for hobbyists like you to get these fish....and maybe...just maybe...you will actually understand why you have acted inappropriate in this thread.


If its the same fish I'm thinking of (not saying it is), the fish was measured with the mouth open via the lower jaw extended out. That added a couple of inches to the TL. Again, that's just going by my faulty memory of those days when BIGGEST fish in the tank was everything and made one an instant expert. Not being condencending, but I was around in those days of 9 in. S. niger selling for $500 a pop and massive terns that turned out to be all within the range full growth (under 14 inches). Thanks for the memory of those days. I don't recall you being around on the old fish forums in those days GG and the problems I encountered educating people that they were blowing their money on S. niger. But I have somewhat good memory of it. Fat dorsum headed fish is also a new pioneered health issue that I'm educating people about. To me, this like deja vu all over again.

Some people want to learn others don't. They become fixated on size. Again let me say again, als piraya is an impressive imported AQUARIUM sized fish (didn't Wes own this fish before?). Having said that, I'm not going to assume that he has THE ONLY large sized piraya in existence in a home tank. Just because no other photos are available on the internet doesn't make this one fish the only fish. Just because I don't have a photo of bigger AQUARIUM piraya doesn't make me an idiot or lier. But that is how I read the responses from last night.

If those of you that are finding issues over the fishes health that I've point out as obvious, then so be it. You don't need me telling you anything about piranhas. You are all the experts on what a healthy piranha is. Then all this original post was about was showing off a big piraya and all that was needed was oooohhh and ahhhh's from everyone and no concerns on fishes health.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry Als-I never would have asked this from you-I assure you it wont happen again sir-I will keep it under pm-Ne how have a great day-AK


----------

